# Prices of home in sydney



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

I wnat to buy a home in sydney. Please anyone tells me what is the prices in houses in sydney. I am thankful to him.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*prices in Sydney*

Hi there,

So you want to buy house in Sydney. Here are the prices of some areas.

In Forster the Price is about $300k - $400k for a medium size house.

In Tuncurry the Price is about $700k - $900k for a medium size house.

In Boorowa the Price is about $100k - $150k for a one bedroom, one kitchen house.

In Tallwoods village the Price is about $350k - $450k for a 3 bedroom,2 bathrooms,2 car spaces.

If you tell us about how much is you willing to spend then i will be more than happy to give the address of some houses in Sydney.

And if you want any help related to moving of your house items you can contact Aussie Removalists Sydney | Best Removals, Moving, and Man & Van Company in Sydney


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice information, I would like to Thanks for the informative post. I really appreciate it. I hope that I can get more benefit from this topic. I’m planning to purchase a home. I think this is helping me. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful post with us.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Really depends on the area, the info on jeremyh is pretty close to the target, a simple house may well cost big if on a beautiful location...
happy house hunting and the best house on the market you may find

Find Out More About Us | Improved Way to Sell Your House | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*



Barbaragabogrecan said:


> Nice information, I would like to Thanks for the informative post. I really appreciate it. I hope that I can get more benefit from this topic. I'm planning to purchase a home. I think this is helping me. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful post with us.


I am glad that you like the info and i must tell you that these prices can vary from place to place. But i think they wouldn't be going over the price i have told you.

If you are moving to Sydney then you need to know the removals company in Sydney, because there are really very good removal services here which will come at a reasonable rate. you can contact http://www.aussiemanremovals.com.au/


----------



## miryam (Aug 3, 2012)

In Miranda , which is quite nice, near the Cronulla beach, a 3 bedroom house quite modern with garden and garage for one car is $600 per week


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Look up these websites for prices and current listings:

Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
www.domain.com.au

There are also various calculators that indicate loans and interest rates, budgeting and stamp duty (tax) costs.

Hope this helps....good luck


----------



## Green76 (Aug 23, 2012)

Its difficult to tell because house prices are set according to rooms and features of the house and location of house.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends what you want to buy and where. I live in Sutherland and I am quite familiar with Sutherland Shire prices. A fibre house could be bought for as little as $500k. A good house (brick) would be nearly twice as that depending on its age and location. You can get old houses with waterfront view for around $850k (Como, Woronora, Sutherland, Cronulla).

Prices go down as you move to the west of the city. The cheapest would be around Liverpool-Campbelltown area in the south west and Penrith-RIchmond in the north west.You could get old houses for as little as $300k there. My suggestion is to go for north (further than Chatswood), inner west (up to Flemington/Canterbury) or south (St George, Sutherland Shire).


----------



## marryjack (Sep 15, 2012)

I wants to live in Sydney. It may be very expensive to buy or build a new home. When you plan to build your own home in Sydney, you will have many top builders to pick from. You would know that the home has been built entirely for you and your family. The most important thing to bear in mind is the cost and choosing the right builder for the job.


----------

